# What's the Male-Female ratio here?



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm new here, but I was wondering if there are more males or females at the site? Is there a way to find out. It seems predominantly female, not that I'm complaining.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

More females.  By a long shot.  One time it was like 3 to 1.  As Eddie Izzard says, Good odds for a shy kid.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Go to the home page, scroll way down to the forum stats, click on more stats and you will find that the M/F ratio is: 1 to 2.2


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I love Eddie Izzard, quite possibly my favorite stand up comedian.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Tea and cake or death?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Interesting question. I think we should flesh it out further in the KB hot-tub


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Have you got a flag, EV?


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, no flag no country!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Interesting question. I think we should flesh it out further in the KB hot-tub


 Does this mean I have to buy a bathing suit for KindleBoards? Cue the accessory thread....


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Does this mean I have to buy a bathing suit for KindleBoards? Cue the accessory thread....


...actually, GG, I'm guessing this means the exact opposite of you need to buy a bathing suit. I haven't figured out all of EV's theme park requirements yet, but I'm guessing that in addition to "You need to be free of back and neck pain, high blood pressure, heart conditions, other conditions such as pregnancy", you'll also need to be free of a bathing suit.

Of course, I could be wrong, I could be way off base. Stranger things have happened when a thread jumps the rails. But you have a snuggie, right?

And cjpatrick, how would you like a rack of babies?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

There are a few males on the board.
But I, for one, am getting mighty confused by where this thread is going.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> There are a few males on the board.
> But I, for one, am getting mighty confused by where this thread is going.


To the hot-tub, pay attention. 

And yes, bathing suits are banned; only because they're all made with muggle labor in Indonesian sweat shops.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> ...actually, GG, I'm guessing this means the exact opposite of you need to buy a bathing suit. I haven't figured out all of EV's theme park requirements yet, but I'm guessing that in addition to "You need to be free of back and neck pain, high blood pressure, heart conditions, other conditions such as pregnancy", you'll also need to be free of a bathing suit.
> 
> Of course, I could be wrong, I could be way off base. Stranger things have happened when a thread jumps the rails. But you have a snuggie, right?
> 
> And cjpatrick, how would you like a rack of babies?


You forgot the free of meaningful relationships and wears lacy underwear requirements, plus EV's theme park is best visited after dark and is in Hibbing. (For you Betsy!) I had a snuggie, but Paco stole it and was wearing it with my 3" heels the last I saw. 



geoffthomas said:


> There are a few males on the board.
> But I, for one, am getting mighty confused by where this thread is going.


Just relax and enjoy the ride, we will get someplace eventually.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I had a snuggie, but Paco stole it and was wearing it with my 3" heels the last I saw.


He says that's what all the shamans are wearing these days.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> He says that's what all the shamans are wearing these days.


He did look cute in it and the burgundy brought out the red in his eyes nicely.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah, but did his legs look as good in the 3" heels as yours?


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> He says that's what all the shamans are wearing these days.


This shaman is thinking the thread is heading in the "clothing optional" direction with EV/KK!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ah, but did his legs look as good in the 3" heels as yours?


I still look much better in 3" heels then he ever will, for one thing he needs to shave his legs.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> This shaman is thinking the thread is heading in the "clothing optional" direction with EV/KK!


Clothing is never optional with EV.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Clothing is never optional with EV.


So it's Snuggies and Stilettos for everyone!?


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll just put my bathroom on backwards and call it a snuggie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> I'll just put my bathroom on backwards and call it a snuggie.


Your bathroom? This I have to see!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> I'll just put my bathroom on backwards and call it a snuggie.


Be sure and send pictures!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> So it's Snuggies and Stilettos for everyone!?


Exactly. Except at EV's Adventureland. But his requirements are printed on the ticket. It's best to read them carefully, especially the part about the punnies.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> So it's Snuggies and Stilettos for everyone!?


Since Paco still has my snuggie, and he can keep it, I'm wearing my sarong from Maui and my new stilettos. That okay with you EV?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Your bathroom? This I have to see!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Since Paco still has my snuggie, and he can keep it, I'm wearing my sarong from Maui and my new stilettos. That okay with you EV?


No stilettos in the tub. I don't want shish's kabobbed.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> No stilettos in the tub. I don't want shish's kabobbed.


Gotcha, but I can wear them for the stroll over.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I must remember to check for typos. I will just put my bathrobe on backwards***


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Gotcha, but I can wear them for the stroll over.


Absolutely.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

cjpatrick said:


> I must remember to check for typos. I will just put my bathrobe on backwards***


Ah, that's boring. Stick with the bathroom, such bold fashion choices make you fascinating


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I did cut myself on a toliet the other day.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> I did cut myself on a toliet the other day.


No good day ever started out like that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> I did cut myself on a toliet the other day.


Isn't that when you invented the flux capacitor?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

cjpatrick said:


> I did cut myself on a toliet the other day.


Was it one of those japanese Ginsu toilets?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> I did cut myself on a toliet the other day.


I can't decide if that is TMI or just putting some skin in the game.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Isn't that when you invented the flux capacitor?


HA!


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Lol. I wish. I was actually replacing a toliet at the restaurant I work at (yes the owner is too cheap to pay a professional, or do it himself so the responsibility fell on my shoulders) and while trying to throw the old one in the dumpster, for lack of a better place to put it, I threw it a little low, it slammed into the lip of the dumpster and shattered in my hands. This being a public toliet, I was nothing less than horrified as I watched it puncture my skin.


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

cjpatrick said:


> Lol. I wish. I was actually replacing a toliet at the restaurant I work at (yes the owner is too cheap to pay a professional, or do it himself so the responsibility fell on my shoulders) and while trying to throw the old one in the dumpster, for lack of a better place to put it, I threw it a little low, it slammed into the lip of the dumpster and shattered in my hands. This being a public toliet, I was nothing less than horrified as I watched it puncture my skin.


I think if this happened to me I would have to get myself checked for Ghana-sypha-herp-alees


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> Lol. I wish. I was actually replacing a toliet at the restaurant I work at (yes the owner is too cheap to pay a professional, or do it himself so the responsibility fell on my shoulders) and while trying to throw the old one in the dumpster, for lack of a better place to put it, I threw it a little low, it slammed into the lip of the dumpster and shattered in my hands. This being a public toliet, I was nothing less than horrified as I watched it puncture my skin.


Hope you went to the Doctor, but if he is that cheap I'll guess he doesn't pay for health insurance either.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Shots up to date? Including hepatitis?


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

You'd be correct about the health insurance. Fortunately as a student (or I was at the time) I was still covered under my Father's plan. My shots are up to date, and I used about two bottles of rubbing alcohol and a couple of tubes of triple antibiotic ointment.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

cjpatrick said:


> My shots are up to date, and I used about two bottles of rubbing alcohol and a couple of tubes of triple antibiotic ointment.


I wonder if this sentence has ever been in a Penthouse Forum letter.

Lara Amber


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Lol


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow this thread has me in stitches! Talk about waaaayyyy hijacked LOL. And if clothes/bathing suits become optional here my poor DH is gonna ask me to leave.....LOL I may have to ask myself to leave ........


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

ROTFL....


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> I wonder if this sentence has ever been in a Penthouse Forum letter.
> 
> Lara Amber


If it hasn't it probably should have.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Does this mean I have to buy a bathing suit for KindleBoards? Cue the accessory thread....


I'm sure DecalGirl can whip something interesting up for you!!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like the ration is a quite a bit better than at most bars.  Guys feel very blessed here.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> Looks like the ration is a quite a bit better than at most bars. Guys feel very blessed here.


ROTFL Reminds me of Micky Gilley's song, "All the Girls Get Prettier at Closing Time."


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

And as the old saying goes......

*Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.*

-sailor


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> I'm sure DecalGirl can whip something interesting up for you!!


Pasties anyone?


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I think this is the only forum that I've visited that has more females than males


----------

